# Static Networking

## VampyreUK

Hi,

On the assumption that my Internet (emerge) problems are due to proxy probs I thought I'd try static networking  :Smile: 

In the FAQ it says: 

We need to setup just enough networking so that we can download sources for the system build, as well as the required localhost interface. Type in the following commands, replacing $IFACE with your network interface (typically eth0), $IPNUM with your IP address, $BCAST with your broadcast address, and $NMASK with your network mask. For the route command, replace $GTWAY with your default gateway.

I assume $NMASK is the subnet but can someone tell me what $BCAST is?

Thanks

VampyreUK

----------

## klieber

 *VampyreUK wrote:*   

> I assume $NMASK is the subnet but can someone tell me what $BCAST is?

 

It's your broadcast IP address.  It's the address to which broadcast packets are sent when you want every machine on your network to see.  

If that still doesn't make sense, you probably want to learn a bit more about TCP/IP.  There's several good tutorials on Google. (as well as some crappy ones...)  And there's also lots of good books as well.

--kurt

----------

## delta407

Well... $BCAST sends to everything on that interface's subnet. There's also the local broadcast address (255.255.255.255)... yeah, nevermind.

Anyway, you can calculate it using binary math: (ip AND netmask) OR (NOT netmask)

----------

## delta407

Oh yeah, moving to Networking forum.

----------

## mrchuckles

$NMASK is your subnet mask.

$BCAST is your broadcast address.  You shouldn't need this, as ifconfig should be able to caculate your broadcast address based on your IP and subnet mask.

----------

